# On the 'creatative' side of a hay field



## SDB777 (Jun 27, 2014)

Single shot ARW w/Sony a350 35mm(kit lens w/UV filter only)
f/9 - ISO 100 - 1/500



As stated in the title, I used a little creativity with the sliders to bring out more detail in the clouds.  I know most don't like 'cooked images', but since it is my photo....well, I like it in this one.

If I could ask the 'masses' though, how can I 'brighten the branch in the middle' without making the rest of the image overly bright?
(I have LR, CS4 to work with, but I don't know half as much as I should about them)






Scott (I like clouds, the're fun) B


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2014)

cooked?  this is burnt to a crisp.

Scott (I don't like my eyes burning) S


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 27, 2014)

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## scotts2014se (Jun 27, 2014)

You could do another one and adjust for how you want the branch then layer both versions in cs4 and mask out branch to bring the rest of the background in. But, I too think it's over done and would look much better toned way down.


----------



## Designer (Jun 27, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> how can I 'brighten the branch in the middle' without making the rest of the image overly bright?



Since you've gone this far, just clone out the dark part of the branch entirely.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea to much for me as well and the saturation.Sorry


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

Look up channel masks.
this would be an easy one.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 27, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> *Look up channel masks.*
> this would be an easy one.




Where would a fella 'look' for this?




Scott (glad I said "I liked it"....) B


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

I imagine that Google and the Internet extends to Arkansas

https://www.google.com/search?q=cha...s=Palemoon:en-US&client=palemoon&channel=fflb


----------

